# Black forest Gateau Recipe...



## kleenex (Sep 3, 2018)

Black forest Gateau - Bea's cookbook

Do not forget to droll after looking at the images


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 3, 2018)

kleenex said:


> Black forest Gateau - Bea's cookbook
> 
> Do not forget to droll after looking at the images


Now THAT is a cake!


----------

